# Made me doo doo a little....



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's finals week so I have been pulling all nighters and working full time while still trying to keep up my grades. I come home from work today thinking great more studying, I just wish they would be over with already. When I pull into my driveway I see that now do I not only have study and work but now rebuild the front of the house as well.

This is what I found on the porch....









I'm thinking maybe its for my roommate because he was ordering some parts for his truck, this boxes it too big for a cigar bomb and I already had my turn in the Golf Box Pass. I read the return addy and its this from this crazy guy Gary(gwc4sc). I know this can't be good because he made a reference earlier in the about a box not fitting in the mail drop off slot.

I open the box to find this.....









Open her up.....









Very Funny Wise A$$$!!!!!

but wait.....there's more......









Gary, I can't tell you how much I appreciate this. I love glass top humidors with the hygrometers on the front. I was speechless when I opened the box up to find this. It was very unexpected, seeing that I was talking to him about my gramps coming in town in a few weeks to build me a cabinet humidor but it won't be ready to use for a month or 2 with all of the work to be done on it.

Don't worry guys. This humidor will be put to good use even after the cabi is built. I have the perfect place for it on my desk and matched the wood perfectly! :tu

This was what storage was like before......









But I now have this beauty that Gray BOMBED me with along with 20 cigars! He seasoned it for me and was good to go when it got here.

You have taken the words right out of my mouth. I am speechless. Thank you, kind Sir!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Cigars*:

Don Tomas Special Edition
Gurkha Triple Maduro
Gurkha Signature Silver Edition Maduro
2x La Diferencia Cubana Torp
Oliva "O" Blue Clothe Band (I've been trying to find these!)
420 Blue Torp
RP R4 Torp (been wanting to try these)
RP Vint 1992 Robusto
RP Edge Sumatra Toro
RP Edge Maduro Missile
RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto
CAO Brazilia Gol
Punch Rothschild Maduro
Nestor Reserve Toro
AVO Uvezian Petite Coronaish
2x Aristoff Perfecto/Short Figurado (looks like a real a$$ kicker!)

Oops forgot 2
Partagas Black Label Bravo
Rea?

I am enjoying the RP Edge Sumatra Toro as we speak. Thanks again Gary!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

No problem buddy. It is my pleasure. You definitely deserved it, Trust me.:tu


Enjoy my friend.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy sack, Gary.
Last time you get to tell me _I'm_ nuts.
Couldn't happen to a better botl. :tu
Enjoy, Ricky!!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great hit:tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

PWNED


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sweet!!!:tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

That's taking a 2 x 4 to Ricky and not letting up. :r Very generous gesture. :tu

Enjoy the humi and the cigars, Ricky. Well deserved.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's a nice gift! Looks like somebody needs a little RG bump!

Nice job gwc4sc!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice gift, I have that humidor as well in my smokeroom (also a gift from a friend)


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BWAHAHAHA!!! About damn time!! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That is a mega one-man hit right there!! Mega props!!:tu:tu

RG added!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ricky, you got owned, brother! About time someone took a 2x4 up side your dome for all the grief you caused poor Volt.

BTW, I think that Rea(?) you mentioned is an REO. It's a Rocky Patel blend (maybe a collaboration with Eddie Ortega??)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Man what a great "gift".

This place is just awesome!! End of story.

Al


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Outstanding hit! Don Thomas - it's a great every day type cigar for me, Gurkhas, and the Rea.... Don't know on the Reo, I just got one in a trade with FFF. Might need to burn it in a week or so, compare notes?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Just maybe it aint over, know what I'm saying....



massphatness said:


> Ricky, you got owned, brother! About time someone took a 2x4 up side your dome for all the grief you caused poor Volt.
> 
> BTW, I think that Rea(?) you mentioned is an REO. It's a Rocky Patel blend (maybe a collaboration with Eddie Ortega??)


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!! Nice hit there Gary! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Just maybe it aint over, know what I'm saying....


:r:r:mn:r:r

Looks like Ricky has been had!

Great job men!

Al


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great hit Gary. Nothing like a little gorilla warfare. :r :r Enjoy Ricky. :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Outstanding hit! Don Thomas - it's a great every day type cigar for me, Gurkhas, and the Rea.... Don't know on the Reo, I just got one in a trade with FFF. Might need to burn it in a week or so, compare notes?


Let me know when you want to burn it and we can compare notes or burn it in chat.



Volt said:


> Just maybe it aint over, know what I'm saying....


Try me.....I think it's time to replenish your seasoning stash and hot sauce again anyways.



ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:mn:r:r
> 
> Looks like Ricky has been had!
> 
> ...


Yes, Gary smacked me pretty good but a good solider always gets up to find his next target(s) and claim another innocent and unexpecting brother. 
.....I'm starting to like this whole match hunt thing.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome!!!:tu:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Amazing hit. Well done Gary(gwc4sc).


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ricky, you got owned, brother! About time someone took a 2x4 up side your dome for all the grief you caused poor Volt.
> 
> BTW, I think that Rea(?) you mentioned is an REO. It's a Rocky Patel blend (maybe a collaboration with Eddie Ortega??)


Yep REO.:tu That was no 2x4 it was a tree trunk.:r


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding-I'm looking foward to my time here. What a great group!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary awesome hit pal!!! Out of control!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Beauty of a hit Rg added. :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

super generous hit!
:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> Holy sack, Gary.
> Last time you get to tell me _I'm_ nuts.
> Couldn't happen to a better botl. :tu
> Enjoy, Ricky!!!


After I got the mail today... you are definitely STILL NUTS !!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Try me.....I think it's time to replenish your seasoning stash and hot sauce again anyways.
> 
> .....


Oh PLEASE let me know........:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah. Actually as coincidence would have it, I pulled out some smoked sausage this morning to put in one of the Jambalaya mixes ya'll hit me with. A little cornbread and butter on the side to followed up with a cigar. Sounds good to me!

Ricky, I'll burn the Reo tonight. Might take me a minute to find it as I just played the cigar tetris game in the coolador yestrerday  That didn't take to long to fill up. I did just add to boxes of smokes to it though. Time to slip loose the dogs of war to thin out the box.



jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh PLEASE let me know........:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice bomb! Way to go!!!:tu

Shawn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Actually as coincidence would have it, I pulled out some smoked sausage this morning to put in one of the Jambalaya mixes ya'll hit me with. A little cornbread and butter on the side to followed up with a cigar. Sounds good to me!
> 
> Ricky, I'll burn the Reo tonight. Might take me a minute to find it as I just played the cigar tetris game in the coolador yestrerday  That didn't take to long to fill up. I did just add to boxes of smokes to it though. Time to slip loose the dogs of war to thin out the box.


Now, Now Micheal calm down. There is no need for anyone to get hurt now.

hmm thinning out.....means going to need replenished

Let me know if you want to cyber-herf tonight and smoke the Reo.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Now, Now Micheal calm down. There is no need for anyone to get hurt now.
> 
> hmm thinning out.....means going to need replenished
> 
> Let me know if you want to cyber-herf tonight and smoke the Reo.


I thought you were a good guy.
What kind of rotten bastage makes a buddy smoke an REO? :r

"Now, Now Micheal calm down."
That literally made me lol.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Now, Now Micheal calm down.


:r Sounds like a grade school teacher.


----------

